# Inadequate Clearance at Existing Exterior Door



## fj80 (Feb 24, 2017)

IRC 2012 / Virginia Residential Code 2012

I'm designing the renovation of a portion of an existing house that has an usual condition at the exterior sliding glass doors. The room is basically a sunroom and includes a planting trough around the interior perimeter of the exterior walls for growing plants in. The planting trough is about 12" wide. The top of the dirt in the planters is about 8" below the floor level of the room. Two of the exterior walls have sliding glass doors in them, the sill of which is a couple inches above the dirt in the planters. There is another swinging door out of the room that acts as the egress door.

The client wants to infill the dirt trough with stone pavers, more or less flush with the sill of the sliding glass doors, and replace the doors with new sliding glass doors. The potential problem I see is that there is only about 12" from the face of the sliding glass doors to the step up to the main floor level, and IRC 311.3 says you need a minimum of 36" in the direction of travel on each side of each exterior door. (This is part of a larger renovation to the room, including putting a new roof on it, so the project will require a building permit.)

Since this is an existing condition (built in 1981 BTW) and all we're proposing to do is put down some stone pavers and swap out the existing sliding glass doors with new ones, is it acceptable that there is not a 36" deep clearance inside the door?


----------



## tmurray (Feb 24, 2017)

I would approve it. It's up to the official. As long as the hazard is not increased, I can't see why they would not permit it. 

Single step up?


----------



## fj80 (Feb 24, 2017)

Yes, it appears we can do it in a single 7 3/4" step up.


----------



## fj80 (Feb 24, 2017)

tmurray said:


> I would approve it. It's up to the official. As long as the hazard is not increased, I can't see why they would not permit it.
> 
> Single step up?


What if the single step up is more than 7 3/4" code maximum? Would it still be acceptable since it's an existing condition and by adding a stone paver we're not making the situation any worse?


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Feb 24, 2017)

Can replace materials without having to comply with other provisions of the code as long it does not lower the degree of safety.

*103.5 Reconstruction, alteration or repair in Group R-5 occupancies. *The following criteria is applicable to reconstruction, alteration or repair of Group R-5 buildings or structures:

1. Any reconstruction, alteration or repair shall not adversely affect the performance of the building or structure, or cause the building or structure to become unsafe or lower existing levels of health and safety.

2. Parts of the building or structure not being reconstructed, altered or repaired shall not be required to comply with the requirements of this code applicable to newly constructed buildings or structures.

3. The installation of material or equipment, or both, that is neither required nor prohibited shall only be required to comply with the provisions of this code relating to the safe installation of such material or equipment.

4. Material or equipment, or both, may be replaced in the same location with material or equipment of a similar kind or capacity.


----------



## steveray (Feb 27, 2017)

Call it a sliding window....and a plant shelf.....But I am confused how the dirt is 8" down from the floor system but the door sill is only a couple?

And it sounds like a violation unless it is PT R317....

"The top of the dirt in the planters is about 8" below the floor level of the room."

"the sill of which is a couple inches above the dirt"


----------



## fj80 (Feb 27, 2017)

steveray said:


> Call it a sliding window....and a plant shelf.....But I am confused how the dirt is 8" down from the floor system but the door sill is only a couple?
> 
> And it sounds like a violation unless it is PT R317....
> 
> ...


The sill of the sliding glass doors is lower than the floor level of the room, and roughly two inches above the dirt in the planter. So you from standing at main floor level, you step down into the planter, then step out the sliding glass door.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Feb 27, 2017)

How about:
*R311.3.2 Floor elevations for other exterior doors.* 
Doors other than the required egress door shall be provided with landings or floors not more than 73/4 inches (196 mm) below the top of the threshold. 

*Exception:* A landing is not required where a stairway of two or fewer risers is located on the exterior side of the door, provided the door does not swing over the stairway.


----------

